# Problem with 105



## ivanoile (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi


I have bought new Bianchi Sempre with 105.First day,everything worked well.But after 3-4 drives the shifters(or rear derailleur) started to skip speeds.Eg. on straights I would be in 7. speed and at once the gear would change with no reason or i would have to press twice to change one speed because first time nothing would happen.This happens in al speeds.The bike is new,maybe one month and has ~100km.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably just some cable stretch or something. Did you try adjusting the barrel?


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Check that your cables are properly tensioned. 

Check too that your skewers for the rear wheel are properly tightened and your wheels centered. 

Should solve your issues.


----------



## Skippy_S (Nov 4, 2011)

Do you get a free tune-up from the place you bought it? Watch them and learn as they fix it


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

as others have said, sounds like simple cable stretch which can be fixed really easily.
Here's a link to one of *many* articles on adjusting index shifting I found via Google:
Derailer Adjustment
go to the section titled 'indexing adjustment'.
Essentially all you have to do if your cable _has_ stretched is turn the barrel adjuster on the rear mech out (anti-clockwise) a quarter turn or so to take up the slack until the function is as it should be.
If you are turning it lots of complete turns and still not getting it to work something else may be wrong requiring that shop visit.


----------



## ivanoile (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for help.Will try what Sven told .Hope will work,because the nearest shop is about 70km from me.


----------

